

Show HN: Tomahawk 0.8, a multi-source music player - mueslix
https://www.tomahawk-player.org/

======
lorenzhs
I've been using nightly builds for a while now and I absolutely love the new
design. It's amazing!

Plus, with some of the other resolvers (downloadable at
[http://teom.org/axes/nightly/](http://teom.org/axes/nightly/)), you can
resolve most songs even without a subscription to Spotify, Beats Music, or the
Google Play Music thing.

The best thing, though, is how easy it is to access your friends' playlists
and library!

Overall, great job on the 0.8 release, thanks!

------
ludite313
Very cool. I noticed there is not a version for iOS. Have you looked at Music
Stream [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/music-stream-
free/id91402690...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/music-stream-
free/id914026908?ls=1&mt=8) It supports streaming between iPhones.

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=tomahawk+player#!/story/forever/0/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=tomahawk+player#!/story/forever/0/tomahawk%20player)

------
mdevere
looks cool. will try later but i noticed this doesn't do YouTube? my music
collection is 90% spotify and 10% youtube.

~~~
mueslix
You can download the latest YouTube resolver from here:
[http://teom.org/axes/nightly/](http://teom.org/axes/nightly/)

Just "Install from file" it in the settings.

